# decent coffee in minhead/watchet



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Just got to watchet for a holiday with the kids with only an aeropress for company.

any recommendations for coffee in the area?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Good luck with that! I'd also buy a clever dripper and save the energy you would waste looking...


----------

